# rules of the haunt soundfile?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone have a soundfile of rules of the haunt?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Dusza Beben did one for someone, a generic rules of the haunt,post # 11
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62767&highlight=rules+haunt


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

That's excellent, I'm using it for sure!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha niceee!
We might have something like this at ours for the people waiting on line.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like! Thanks!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's the exact one Skulltronix uses. Either way, great job and thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe Duzsa Beben borrowed that script as a baseline for idea of a script or his was unknowingly very similiar to Skulltronics, don't know,but was his voice.If it seemed copied, I don't think he was intending to "pirate" it,was just helping another forum member & others with a generic rules-of-the-haunt announcement.He seems to be a good guy helping with voice scripts for us for free,so if he stepped on any toes it was accidental.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We all borrow something we like as haunters, and theres only so many ways to do a rules of teh haunt. heh


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

especially that it is all for fun & no one is making money off it (& no direct intent to ripe off),other than the questionable file share of copy righted music.......we borrow to do something to entertain the public for free,
of course it would sound creepier if you played it backwards after playing normal.....!?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I have no problem with it at all and it sounds perfect. Yeah, that person has a great voice too. I'd love to hire him to do voice overs for some of our props. Thanks again for posting the link.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You can catch him over on halloweenforum & he's done many for other forum members as his time permits,give him holler.He has a talent & great voice.Good guy even fer the pirate he is...LOL
Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

There's some haunt rules mp3 files here as well...

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Quotes/


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Voice overs*

If you need any voice overs for props or haunt greetings checkout my site
www.discountvoiceovers.com


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Heres another one, I cant remember where it came from so if anyone recognizes it let me know so they can get credit!

http://www.4shared.com/file/26045356/240309e9/glennhauntpc.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Heres a couple more, I changed the pitch on one of them...

http://www.4shared.com/file/22137930/b1976da1/Haunted_House_script_intro_lowpitchecho.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22137958/e9164215/Haunted_House_script_intronormal.html


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Link was removed!!!! Darn always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

divaann said:


> Link was removed!!!! Darn always a day late and a dollar short.


your not alone.


----------

